# In bhyve, the PCI-usb controller is passthrusted to the Ubuntu guest



## odin32 (Apr 27, 2020)

Inserted a pci-usb 2.0 controller into the PC. List of pci-usb devices:
# pciconf -lv | grep -B2 USB

```
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x50071458 chip=0x8c318086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
--
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x50061458 chip=0x8c2d8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
--
ehci2@pci0:0:29:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x50061458 chip=0x8c268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
--
uhci0@pci0:5:0:0:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x30381106 chip=0x30381106 rev=0x61 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT82xx/62xx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:5:0:1:    class=0x0c0300 card=0x30381106 chip=0x30381106 rev=0x61 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT82xx/62xx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:5:0:2:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x31041106 chip=0x31041106 rev=0x63 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'USB 2.0'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
```
1. device ehci1@pci0:5:0:2: not defined as ppt
2. The bhyve startup script does not start with the parameter -7:0, passthru, 5/0/2
Please tell me what I'm doing wrong. I want to throw pci-usb 2.0 in the guest Ubuntu. Then insert a usb webcam into it.


----------

